# Brisket Recipe



## Hawging It (Jan 8, 2019)

Hello all! Through the years I have mainly smoked pork and venison. Rarely have I smoked beef. Just a Southern thing I guess. Does anyone have a good brisket recipe for smoking. Doesn't have to be elaborate. Just a good one for a stick burner. If you can, include the temps needed and time. Thanks all!!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 8, 2019)

Sounds real good and simple. Thanks!!!


----------



## Bigtank (Jan 8, 2019)

My go to beef rub
*Beef Rub 1
Spices                                     Grams*
Salt                                          65
Pepper                                     25
Granulated Garlic                   20
Onion Powder                         20
Smoked Paprika                      15
Crushed Rosemary                  15

Trim your brisket remove as much hard fat as you can. Trim fat cap to 1/4 inch. Apply rub and let brisket come to room temp.

I often put a few bacon strips on top. Cook to IT of 165, wrap in foil, butcher paper or covered foil pan.  I use a foil pan and add "no added sodium chicken stock" back to cooker for an IT of 195 - 200 let rest 30 min or more.  I run my smoker at 240.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 8, 2019)

Bigtank said:


> My go to beef rub
> *Beef Rub 1
> Spices                                     Grams*
> Salt                                          65
> ...


I agree with all the above except for the meat at room temp. Fridge to smoker is what most with way more knowledge than I, have suggested for food safety.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 8, 2019)

Bigtank said:


> My go to beef rub
> *Beef Rub 1
> Spices                                     Grams*
> Salt                                          65
> ...


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 8, 2019)

Looks awesome! Thanks


----------



## gary s (Feb 12, 2019)

*Good Morning and Welcome from a Sunny and Cool East Texas

Gary    Click on "Click Here"  and I have lots of Brisket Info.*


----------

